# Etex re-coat



## Bester (Dec 29, 2007)

How long do you guys usually go between coats of etex? Looked on box and didn't see any second coat instructions.


----------



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

I usually wait at least 12 hours between coats.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Adhesion is best when you apply the second coat while the previous is stil a bit tacky....8 to 12 hours should be about right.


----------

